# Vote "NO" to question 1



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok cool yeah don't sell whine in suppermarkets but why does it have picture of a N.Y.P.D officer on poster?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Not sure that's a good enough reason for me to vote "no."
One-stop shopping, that's for me. I am a lazy alcoholic, and personally would like to see drive-through packies. 

"Yeah, gimme a twelve pack of Bud Light, and a couple of them Red Sox scratch tickets" Yep, that's for me.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I thought it was just for wine in supermarkets????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thank God I live in nh!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Gil said:


> I thought it was just for wine in supermarkets????


 
It is... I guess the argument is that once the supermarkets get the liquor license to sell wine that they will later start to sell other things. It mostly affects the local liquor store, but some are trying to link that it puts more alcohol out on the shelves, and that a supermarket may be more likely to forget to check for ID if the person does a large grocery order.

I still want to know though why is there in N.Y.P.D officer on a poster ment to enlighten Massachusetts voters. You would think they would have used a MSP Trooper.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Cheaper, easier to access beer in the near future... I'm in!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I thought the bill was for towns to issue more liqour licenses to certain types of stores (supermarkets, food stores, gas stations)? I lost that red booklet sent out that was 'information to the voters'. I might be wrong though.. it might be specific to supermarkets.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Call me crazy, but when I used to live in Poorchester, I frequented the Stop & Shop in Quincy for groceries; I could have sworn that I also purchased the occasional bottle of wine or 6-pack of beer there. I remember my feelings of amazement that I was buying booze in a supermarket just like in all the other normal, with-the-times states. I figured it was up to the municipality whether or not to allow that kind of a sale in a grocery store, so I'm kinda confused by this bill now.

At either rate, I am also all about convenience and laze, so my vote is "yes."


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What the deuce is everyone talking about?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> What the deuce is everyone talking about?


There is a question on the upcomming vote having to do with local suppermarkets being able to sell wine.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

npd_323 said:


> There is a question on the upcomming vote having to do with local suppermarkets being able to sell wine.


ohhhhhh


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

I shop in New Hampshire anyway, so it won't affect me. But of course because of that, I am in favor of it passing. Trust me there is nothing more convenient then being able to buy the food for the grill and the beer in the same place


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Bravo2-7 said:


> I shop in New Hampshire anyway, so it won't affect me. But of course because of that, I am in favor of it passing. Trust me there is nothing more convenient then being able to buy the food for the grill and the beer in the same place


Same here.. I live near Pelham and Salem, NH.. Market Basket is where I usually go for food and beer... in and out.. simple. :-D


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I frequented the Stop & Shop in Quincy for groceries; I could have sworn that I also purchased the occasional bottle of wine or 6-pack of beer there.


Yes they have a license there. The Shaws at the Pru Center has one too. Not too many supermarkets have them though. I don't know all the details with why some can have it and others cannot though.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

This is where people are so clueless. This question will remove the limitations of the number of liquor licenes that one business can have, for now mainly pertaining to wine. Right now a business entity can only have, I think, 2 licenses. So a place like Stop and Shop in MA, only two of their stores can sell alcohol. This will allow them to get a license for everyone of their stores and allow all their stores to sell WINE ONLY, at this time.

Even if it passes, there is no guarantee your local store (supermarket, 7-11, gas station, etc) will carry wine, that will still be left up to the individual cities/towns.

The people against this question are using the same fear mongering tactics that were used to try and stop liquor stores from being open on Sunday.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Call me crazy, but when I used to live in Poorchester, I frequented the Stop & Shop in Quincy for groceries; I could have sworn that I also purchased the occasional bottle of wine or 6-pack of beer there. I remember my feelings of amazement that I was buying booze in a supermarket just like in all the other normal, with-the-times states. I figured it was up to the municipality whether or not to allow that kind of a sale in a grocery store, so I'm kinda confused by this bill now.
> 
> At either rate, I am also all about convenience and laze, so my vote is "yes."


Your not crazy, there are a few places other than a "packy" that sell booze, I know of a Great Walmart in my area that sells beer in the grocery section (talk about 1 stop shopping!). There is also an Extra Mart gas station (Subway,HoneyDew also) that sells beer and wine as well.....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Well, if your local "*suppermarket*" doesn't have any "*whine*" you can certainly find plenty of it here...


I know I can not spell to save my life. I would use spell check but my pop-up blocker blocks it and I am to lazy to turn it off.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry, one stop shopping works for me. Can't wait till i can stop to get gas and a six pack.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

i think the most important question is what the hell is that in your signature npd??


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

KindaConfused said:


> This is where people are so clueless.


I know it's just for wine only; it's not like it will put the packie stores out of business. The opposing advertisements are talking about the MV accident rates being like 5 times higher in other states, like Massachusetts will turn as ******* and country-bumpkin as Arkansas, where you can buy your beer and buckshot all in the same place. I don't know if people so much are cluless about the proposal as they are getting confused by the misleading ads from those who are against it.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I understand the whole bill being proposed but, my original intent of this thread belive it or not was only point out that I thought it was funny to see a N.Y.P.D officer on the poster rather than a Mass. one. 

I could care less about the bill itself, as I don't think it will affect me one way or another. I dont drink and I don't think DUIs will increase dramatically because of it.

But the discussion I have created is cool too so carry on


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

NPD, I saw those adds and at first thought it was sponsored by local agencies until I read the fine print that said something on the lines of "save the liquor store" 

A bit misleading.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

But again, it's wine only... people are still gonna have to make that drive and pay that extra dollar for hard liquor to mix up their daiquiris during their summer barbeques and buy gift sets with colorful martini glasses during the holidays, among other reasons for buying the hard stuff. I know in Boston, the local packie in most neighborhoods is closer to home than a major supermarket; it's easier to run down to the corner store for your delights than to heave your ass into the car and drive all the way to the market just to stand in line behind some housewife with two shopping carriages full of groceries for 15 minutes so you can buy one bottle of wine. I really don't think the local Mom and Pop's will be hurt that bad if this were to become legislation.


----------



## bcpd123 (Oct 9, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, it is for convenience stores to sell wine, as most major supermarkets already sell alcohol, at least around the Boston area. They are trying to get the mom and pop shops more business. I don't think liquor stores have to worry about convenience stores taking their business. I know in the neighborhood where my store is located, I have a liquor store on one side of me and a convenience store on the other. I doubt anyone will buy wine in the CS when the liquor store offers such a broad range. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

NPD, don't tell anyone what that creature in you signature is, there all dying to know. Leave them in suspense.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

If you care to read more about the question:

"Yes" people: http://www.wineatgrocerystores.com/

"No" people: http://www.votenoonquestion1.com/


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

Or you can just read the actual ballot question:

http://www.sec.state.ma.us/ele/elepip/pipa.htm

This proposed law would allow local licensing authorities to issue licenses for food stores to sell wine. The proposed law defines a "food store" as a retail vendor, such as a grocery store, supermarket, shop, club, outlet, or warehouse-type seller, that sells food to consumers to be eaten elsewhere (which must include meat, poultry, dairy products, eggs, fresh fruit and produce, and other specified items), and that may sell other items usually found in grocery stores. Holders of licenses to sell wine at food stores could sell wine either on its own or together with any other items they sell.
The licensing authorities in any city or town of up to 5000 residents could issue up to 5 licenses for food stores to sell wine. In cities or towns of over 5000 residents, one additional license could be issued for each additional 5000 residents (or fraction of 5000). No person or business could hold more than 10% of the total number of the licenses that could be issued under the proposed law. Such licenses would not be counted when applying the laws that limit the number of other kinds of alcoholic beverage licenses that may be issued or held. Any applicant for a license would have to be approved by the state Alcoholic Beverages Control Commission, and any individual applicant would have to be at least 21 years old and not have been convicted of a felony.
In issuing any licenses for food stores to sell wine, local licensing authorities would have to use the same procedures that apply to other licenses for the retail sale of alcoholic beverages. Except where the proposed law has different terms, the same laws that apply to issuance, renewal, suspension and termination of licenses for retail sales of alcoholic beverages which are not to be consumed on the seller's premises, and that apply to the operations of holders of such licenses, would govern licenses to sell wine at food stores, and the operation of holders of such licenses. Local authorities could set fees for issuing and renewing such licenses.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I'll vote no just because i'm sick and tired of seeing huge corporations taking over everything. Competition can only be good for the consumers. I've never heard of two companies competing to _raise_ prices. Besides small business is the key to America's success.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

andy0921 said:


> NPD, don't tell anyone what that creature in you signature is, there all dying to know. Leave them in suspense.


  

You cruel, unimaginable bastard!!!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Call me crazy, but when I used to live in Poorchester, I frequented the Stop & Shop in Quincy for groceries; I could have sworn that I also purchased the occasional bottle of wine or 6-pack of beer there. I remember my feelings of amazement that I was buying booze in a supermarket just like in all the other normal, with-the-times states. I figured it was up to the municipality whether or not to allow that kind of a sale in a grocery store, so I'm kinda confused by this bill now.
> 
> I think your correct about that. I also remember Star Market in Hyde Park selling wine or at least I thought. When Star Market was around I remember buying generic bands of all types of stuff. I thought on time in my youth I purchased a six pack generic beer, a white can that just said beer on the can. Later to drink it on the train tracks behind H.P Sports.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> I think your correct about that. I also remember Star Market in Hyde Park selling wine or at least I thought. When Star Market was around I remember buying generic bands of all types of stuff. I thought on time in my youth I purchased a six pack generic beer, a white can that just said beer on the can. Later to drink it on the train tracks behind H.P Sports.


It's Shaws now and no, they don't sell any alcohol (at least anymore).

That's a really sad story about swilling your generic beer on the tracks... and after all this time, I thought you were one of the cool kids! :lol:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The only supermarket in my town has a full liquor license now. It is up to the town or city.


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

It's all about MONEY......POWER......AND CONTROL.

I'll be voting YES. It should be available anywhere. Tired of the bullshit restrictive laws that inconvenience many to benefit of a few.

I place this law in the same catagory as the blue laws about selling/buying alcohol on Sunday ....they suck. Don't tell me when and where I can buy or drink. Everyones schedule and life are different.....butt out of my life thank you.


----------

